# Healing Power Of Food



## Astroboy (Aug 20, 2008)

* Healing Power of Food *
*VEGETABLES*
*BITTER   GOURD*
   Bitter gourd is a unique vegetable in the sense , that it is   coveted by many because of its bitter taste. It is a very nutritious   vegetable, the smaller the size, the more nutrients it seems to contain. It   is an excellent source of vitamin C and contains most of the B complex   vitamins, and vitamin A (in the form of carotene) too. It is also has   calcium, phosphorous, potassium and iron in appreciable amounts.
*As Medicine:*


The bitter principle of        bitter gourd is found in all the parts of the plant, and is considered        to be wormicidal and generally good for stomach disorders. 
In the autumn and spring        seasons, boiled bitter gourd should be eaten as a preventive against        chicken pox and measles. 
For disorders of spleen and        liver, bitter gourd extract is considered beneficial. 
For diabetes, a mixture of        equal quantities of amla juice and bitter gourd juice taken every        morning show a reduction in blood glucose levels. 
The leaves are said to        increase the milk production in lactating mothers. 
For bleeding piles and        intestinal worms, juice extracted from bitter gourd leaves mixed with        buttermilk is prescribed. 
Dried and powdered bitter        gourd leaves are applied locally on burns, boils and other skin        eruptions 
 *BEETROOT*
   This fleshy root vegetable is popular as a salad item. It is   rich in iron, potassium, calcium and vitamins A and C.
   Beets are not only good for the eliminative system, but also   benefit digestive and lymphatic systems. They offer an excellent remedy for   anemia, general debility, low vitality, lassitude and nervous debility.
   They may be eaten raw or taken in the form of juice.
*As Medicine:*


Beet juice is one of the        most valuable juices for the liver and gall bladder. 
The root is rich in iron and        helps in the generation of red blood cells in anemia. 
Raw beetroot is prescribed        in cancer as it has a tumour-inhibiting component. 
 *BRINJAL*
   Brinjal or eggplant is available in plenty when other fresh   vegetables are scarce. Brinjals contain higher amounts of vitamin B than   other vegetables. Dark purple coloured brinjals have a good vitamin C   content-better than the light coloured ones. All brinjals are rich in   minerals, especially magnesium and potassium good for muscle tone and   strength.
*As Medicine:*


The roots of this plant are        known to be anti-asthmatic. 
The leaves have narcotic        property, forming a base for many medicines. 
Both the leaves and the        fruit of brinjal are reported to produce a marked drop in the blood        cholesterol levels. 
Brinjal juice is found to be        an effective remedy for toothache. 
 *CABBAGE*
   Cabbage is one of the healthiest vegetables. Cabbage is   alkaline in reaction, high in cellulose or roughage, and has a very low   calorie content. It stabilizes chemical reactions in the body. It is   excellent a a vitalizing agent, and a blood purifier. Cabbage contains many   minerals. It is rich in calcium and potassium, and contains iodine,   phosphorous, sodium, and sulphur.
   It is an excellent source of vitamins A, B and C.
*As Medicine:*


 It is prescribed in        cases of afternoon headaches, listlessness, depression, palpitation,        neuralgia, bronchitis and jaundice. 
The use of cabbage juice for        treatment of stomach ulcers is one of the latest and most vital advances        in the field of juice therapy. 
It is also used in the        treatment of colon cancer. The juice inhibits the growth of tumours and        heals the inflammation of the colon and stomach. 
Applying cabbage paste helps        eczema and other skin infections to clear. 
Cabbage is therapeutically        effective in conditions of scurvy, goiter, diseases of the eyes, gout,        rheumatism and pyorrhea. 
Cabbage is very effective in        helping overcome constipation. 
Cabbage is considered one of        the best foods for keeping a clean, clear complexion. 
 *CARROT*
   Carrot is very popular vegetable in the Indian cuisine, both   raw as well as cooked. Besides containing iron, calcium and phosphorous,   carrots contain appreciable amounts of beta-caritene, which the body converts   into vitamin A. These carotenids have been linked to the prevention of   certain types of cancer, particularly lung cancer.
   Carrots are rich in fibre. A high fibre does not only help   in lowering blood sugar and cholesterol levels but also helps in preventing   cancer of the intestine especially the large intestine.
   The best way to absorb nutrients form carrots is to eat them   raw. If cooked, quite a bit the nutrients are lost. If stored at very low   temperatures (frozen), carrots retain their nutritive value even till 5 or 6   months.
*As Medicine:*


A cup of carrot juice taken        daily improves the eyesight and prevents cataract. 
Many children have lower        jaws that are underdeveloped. This deformity is usually the results of        calcium deficiency in the child’s early growth. It is good for a child        to have a raw carrot with each meal. The teeth of children straighten        out and the lower jaw develops in a year, when they are given a carrot        to chew on before each meal. 
2 to 3 raw carrots taken        daily in the diet help in all cases of constipation, worm infestations        and reduce the blood cholesterol. 
Carrot soup and / or fresh        juice is excellent for the treatment of infantile diarrhoea, even in        newborns, premature infants, and in all children suffering from with        acute colitis or diarrhoea. It also helps the adults with acute        diarrhea, and all intestinal / colon disorders. Carrot soup also        prevents dehydration. 
Carrots along with their        leaves, eaten regularly in any form, aid in the treatment and / or        prevention of gout and all forms arthritis, skin disorders, hair loss        and cancers. 
A poultice of boiled carrots        heals sores on any part of the body. 
Carrot juice applied on the        burns helps them to heal  faster. 
 *CAULIFLOWER*
   Cauliflower is a member of the cabbage family and has   similar properities. Cauliflower contains compounds that stimulate the   natural defences to neutralize carcinogens. It is high in essential sulphur   compounds. Cauliflower is also rich in vitamin C, potassium and fibre. This   vegetables is better for diabetic people than cabbage.
*As Medicine:*


Use the cauliflower leaves        as cooked or as salad. The greatest amount of calcium in cauliflower is        found in the greens that are around the head. 
Regular intake of        cauliflower reduces the risk of cancer, particularly of the colon,        rectum and stomach and possibly the prostate. 
Cauliflower is also good for        reducing diets, because it is low in calories. 
 *CUCUMBER*
   It is a favorite vegetable during hot summer months as it   keeps the body cool. It prevents sunstroke and / or heat stroke and quenches   thirst. Cucumbers are wonderful as a digestive aid, and have a purifying   effect on the bowel. They have a marvelous effect on the skin.
*As Medicine:*


Slices of cucumber are used        to draw out the poison from an insect bite. 
Slices or poultice of        crushed cucumber are good for tired and puffy eyes. 
Cucumber promotes urination,        is good for the spleen, stomach and large intestine. 
It is also an effective        blood cleanser, hence good for acne and general health of the skin. 
A daily intake of cucumber,        along with its peel, prevents against kidney stones. 
 *FENUGREEK*
   Methi seeds as well as leaves are an important part of   Indian cooking. Both help in cooling down the body, reducing mucous in sinus   and asthmatic conditions. They soothe down persistent coughs and lower   cholesterol. The seeds make excellent tea for intestinal inflammation and   irritation and as a gargle tea for sore throats.
*As Medicine:*


Skin-irritations, sores,        tumours and wounds: leaves cooked with coconut milk, to be taken once a        day for 2-3 days. 
Biliousness, stomach        problem: boiled fenugreek leaves to be eaten twice daily. 
Headache and insomnia: 2 tsp        fresh juice of fenugreek leaves along with 1 tsp honey to be taken        daily. 
Constipation, duodenal        ulcers: boiled leaves with honey twice daily. 
Falling hair, dullness and        co{censored}ness of hair: fresh leaf pase applied over scalp before bath. 
Mouth ulcers, sore throat:        an infusion of leaves gargled 5-6 times daily for a couple of days. 
Blackheads, wrinkles and        pimples: fresh lesf paste applied on face evry night before going to bed        and washed off with warm water next morning. 
Boils, swellings : lukewarm        leaf paste to be applied on the affected parts of the body. 
 *GARLIC*
   Garlic has been held in high esteem for its medicinal use   for centuries. It is an effective detoxifier of blood and lymph in the body.   It dilates the peripheral blood vessels, resulting in lowering the blood   pressure.
   Garlic is high in iodine and sulphur, hence good for goiter.   It has a favourable effect on the mucous membrane of the throat and the air   passages of the lungs, and is extremely helpful in cases of asthma and hay   fever.
   It is one of the most powerful natural antibiotics and   antiseptic known to man. Garlic cures intestinal and lung disorders, worms,   skin diseases, wounds and slows down ageing.
*As Medicine:*


Arteriosclerosis,        hypertension and bronchial catarrh: 3 cloves of garlic, chopped and        boiled in milk and taken every night. 
High blood sugar, high        cholesterol: Regular intake of garlic cloves for a few days. 
Severe digestive disorders,        dysentery: Take 3 to 6 crushed garlic cloves with honey once or twice a        day. 
Intestinal parasites: 3-4        garlic cloves steeped in water or milk overnight; the liquor to be taken        the next day. 
Earache: Boil well 1tsp        garlic in 2 tbsp oil. Cool and filter. Use as eardrops (2 to 3 drops). 
Cold, phlegm and tropical        eosinophilia: 2 garlic cloves crushed, boiled in a cup of water along        with ½ tsp turmeric powder. 
Acne, boils, corns in the        foot, warts, etc.: Mash the garlic cloves and apply externally. 
Infected wounds: Garlic        juice with distilled water (1:3), employed as a lotion. 
 *GINGER*
   Ginger is considered as the universal medicine. A good   digestive aid, it thins the blood, lowers blood cholesterol, cleanses the   throat and tongue and reduces fever. Also good as a tonic, for colds, cough,   asthma and relieves nausea. Good for the lungs, stomach, spleen and   neurological diseases. In ancient times, raw ginger was used as a breath   sweetener, an aid to digestion, a cure for toothache and bleeding gums and as   a strengthening agent for loose teeth and weak eyes.
*As Medicine:*


Joint pain, rheumatic pain:        A paste of dried ginger and asafetida in milk is applied on the affected        area. The area is then exposed to the sun for warmth. 
Dyspepsia, nausea, indigestion,        jaundice, morning sickness and piles: equal quantities of ginger juice,        lemon juice, pudina juice and honey, to be taken frequently. 
Indigestion : Grind 1 tsp        each saunf, dried ginger and cloves into a fine powder. Add honey to        make a thick paste and take 1 tsp after each meal. 
Loss of appetite,        stomachache: 1 inch piece of dried ginger is boiled in 2 cups water.        After mixing it with milk and sugar, take it frequently like tea. 
Earache : A few drop of        ginger juice can be used as eardrops. 
Toothache and gum        inflammation: Apply ginger paste and salt on gums. 
Cold and cough : Prepare a        tea of ½ tsp each ginger paste, cloves and cinnamon powder. Add honey        and drink. Juice of ginger should be taken with honey 2-3 times daily        for persistent cough. 
Boils: Apply a paste of        ginger powder and turmeric (1:1) on boils. 
Facial wrinkles and        premature graying: Soak shredded ginger in honey. Eat a spoonful every        morning. 
 *LEMON*
   Lemons, one of the most highly alkalinizing foods, are   native to tropical Asia. The best lemons have skin of   an oily, fine texture and are heavy for their size. Lemon juice makes a good   substitute for vinegar. Fresh lemon juice is an outstanding source of vitamin   C. Lemons are high in potassium and rich in vitamin B1. They are ideal for getting   rid of toxic materials in the body. In many cases, they will help stir up any   latent toxic settlements in the body that cannot be eliminated by other ways.   Lemon drinks help tremendously when we need to remove the impurities and the   fermentative effects of a bad liver.
   Lemons are wonderful for fevers, because a feverish body   responds to citric fruits better than any other food. The lemon seems to have   the properties of increasing  elimination through the skin and   therefore  helps reduce the fever. The lemon is a wonderful germicide.   There are at least twenty different germs that can be destroyed by the use of   the lemon itself. Lemons have been used as a household remedy for colds,   rheumatism, sore throat, gastric and liver troubles, headache, heartburn,   biliousness etc. Local application of lemon juice is used to allay irritation   caused by insect bites.
*As Medicine:*


A little lemon and the yolk        of a raw egg in a glass of orange juice is an excellent mild laxative,        as well as a nutritious drink. 
Drinking of lemon juice        daily helps to alleviate rheumatic  fever, painful joints, lumbago        and sciatica. 
Lemon juice taken three or        four times daily along with garlic cures cough and cold. 
Asthma is relieved by taking        a half-spoonful of lemon-juice before each meal and upon retiring. 
To avoid travel sickness, a        glass of lemon juice should be taken before leaving home. 
Lemon juice rubbed in the        scalp before shampooing is an effective remedy for dandruff. Lemon juice        also makes a nice rinse for the hair. It removes the soap film much        better than plain water. 
Lemon juice is an excellent        blood purifier. Upon rising in the morning, drink the juice of one lemon        in a cup of warm water. It also helps in reducing obesity. 
If you have ulcers, avoid        lemons and other citrus fruits. 
 *MINT*
   The plant belonging to the genus Mentha is an aromatic herb.   The chief constituents for which this plant is valued are Menthol and   Peppermint oil. 
  The mint oil is largely used in medicine for stomach disorders, in ointment   for headaches, rheumatic and other pains and in cough drops, inhalations,   mouthwashes, etc. The oil is also antiseptic.
   The dried leaves and flowering tops of the plant constitute   the drug Peppermint. The drug is used in treatment of flatulence, vomiting,   diarrhea and nausea. Bruised leaves are applied in headache and other pains.
   Mint has many culinary uses and can be used as a flavoring   agent in curries or as an appetizer in the form of chutney or drink. As a   medicinal herb mint is soothing as gently stimulating to the whole of the   digestive system, and it is comforting to know that mint is completely safe   to use.
*As Medicine*


Powdered dried mint leaves        mixed with salt should be used a tooth powder for all kinds of dental        problems. 
A mixture of equal        quantities of mint leaf juice, lemon juice and honey, taken two tb sp        thrice a day before meals is good for any kind of digestive disorder. 
Mint paste in lemon juice        applied on the skin gets rid of pimples and blackheads. 
A decoction of boiled mint        leaves and green cardamom is good for nausea and indigestion. 
Mint leaf juice applied on        the forehead relieves headache and tension. 
Mint leaf juice drops are        effective in ear and nose infections. 
 *ONION*
   Onions, besides having a universal gastronomical appeal, is   one of the earliest known food medicines, and was used for hundreds of years   for colds and catarrhal disorders and to drive fermentations and impurities   out of the system.
   Effective as a poultice, applied to the chest for colds,   congestions, and bronchitis and on the ear for ear infections. The onion is   described as an antiseptic, stimulant, diuretic and expectorant. If eaten raw   at dinnertime, the onion ensures a good night’s sleep. For a bad cold and   cough there exists nothing better than the consumption of well-boiled or   fried onions.
   Onions contain a large amount of sulphur and are especially   good for the liver.
   There is experimental evidence to prove that other than   having definite anti-tumour properties, the essential oils found in the onion   prevents the deposition of cholesterol in the arteries.
*As Medicine*


Crushed onion or its juice        is applied over skin diseases and insect bites; its paste is applied        with salt to unbroken chilblains. 
A compress made of a roasted        bulb applied to inflamed or protruded piles gives definite relief. 
In malarial fevers, onions        are eaten twice a day with 2-3 black peppers with remarkable relief. 
The liquid from a raw onion        that has been chopped up fine, covered with honey, and left standing for        four to five hours, makes an excellent cough syrup. It is wonderful for        soothing an inflamed throat. 
Onion packs on the chest        have been used for years in bronchial inflammations. 
Equal quantities of onion        juice mixed with warm mustard oil is good as a liniment for arthritis        and painful joints. 
Equal quantity of raw onion        juice and honey, taken twice a day are effective for stomachache and        indigestion. 
Raw onion juice as eardrops        is effective for ear infections and inflammations. 
Crushed onion paste applied        on the head relieves headache. 
A poultice of roasted and        crushed onion applied on skin eruptions and boils help them to heal        faster. 
For shock and giddiness,        fresh crushed onions should be inhaled. 
 *OKRA*
   The sodium content of okra is very high. It also contains   mucin, which protects the internal membranes and soothes the irritated   membranes of the intestinal tract. Okra has n alkaline reaction.
*As Medicine:*


Diabetics should eat bhindi        regularly as it helps in lowering the blood sugar. 
The water of raw bhindis        soaked overnight taken regularly for a month shows remarkable fall in        the blood cholesterol and sugar levels. 
Applying raw bhindi paste        helps to heal burns and any kind of skin rashes. 
 *PUMPKIN*
   Pumpkins are very high in potassium and sodium. They are   alkaline in reaction and are a fair source of vitamins B and C.
   Pumpkin juice is very useful in cases of sunstrokes, heat   stroke, acidity, and liver troubles. It keeps the body cool during hot summer   months.
   Pumpkin juice is often applied externally on the face to   remove dirt, black spots, and to make the skin soft and lovely.
   Pumpkin seed is rich in zinc, calcium and B vitamins. The   oil and seeds are used to treat the prostate gland. It is used to destroy   parasites (worms) in the intestinal tract.
*As Medicine:*


Pumpkin seeds and onions        mixed together with a little soymilk and honey, taken daily for a week,        makes a great remedy for parasitic worms in the digestive tract. 
Juice of fresh ripe pumpkin        taken regurlarly helps to get rid of kidney stones. 
   Cooked pumpkin eaten daily in the diet, prevents cancers.


A poultice of raw pumpkin        pulp is good for migraine headaches. 
 *RADISH*
   In Chinese medicine the radish is used to promote digestion,   remove mucous, soothe headaches and heal laryngitis. The juice is mixed with   ginger juice to cure laryngitis.
   Radish contains vitamin C in plenty and appreciable amounts   of vitamin B complex. The juice of fresh radishes including the leaves is too   potent to be taken alone.
   Radishes are strongly diuretic and stimulate the appetite   and digestion. The juice of raw radishes is helpful in catarrhal conditions.   The mustard oil content of the radish makes it good for expelling gallstones   from the bladder.
*As Medicine:*


Raw radish taken daily as        salad, helps in maintaining the health of kidneys, and also helps in the        digestion of starchy foods. 
Juice of radish and its        leaves, mixed with a little  sugar, should be taken twice daily in        the cases of jaundice. 
A poultice of raw crushed        radish is effective for insect bites and stings. 
Equal quantities of radish        juice, cucumber juice and capsicum juice, taken once a week would help        in cleansing the digestive and respiratory systems of the body. 
 *SPINACH*
   Spinach has been both praised and abused. It is praised   because of its health benefits and abused for its smell and flavor (which can   be looked after by the cooks). To retain its best qualities, spinach should   be steamed or cooked in minimum water.
   Spinach is an excellent source of vitamins C and A, and iron   and potassium. Spinach has a laxative effect and is wonderful in weight-loss   diets.
   The leaves are valuable in cases of pernicious anaemia, low   vitality and neuralgia.
   Spinach is good for those who are in need of iron, taking   spinach leaf juice either raw or by cooking as stew or soups.
   This juice is rich in all minerals and organic substances   and is good as a cleansing blood tonic, healing the intestinal tract,   hemorrhoids, anemia and vitamin deficiencies.
   Spinach has high calcium content, but also contains oxalic   acid. The oxalic acid prohibits the absorption of calcium by the body. For   this reason, those who have liver disease, kidney stones or arthritis should   eat spinach sparingly.
*As Medicine:*


 Cooked spinach        vegetable, taken regularly, protects against cancer. 
Raw spinach juice taken        twice a day before meals lowers the blood sugar. 
Spinach leaf juice, as a        gargle, is good for sore throat. 
 *TOMATO*
   Contrary to popular belief, tomato is not acid forming; it   contains a great deal of citric acid but is alkaline when it enters the blood   stream. It increases the alkalinity of the blood and helps remove toxins,   especially uric acid, from the system. As a liver cleanser, tomatoes are   wonderful, especially when used with the green vegetable juices.
   Tomatoes are the richest of all foods in vitamins. They are   very rich in the important vitamins like A, B and C. Unripe or half-ripe   tomatoes are also effective in stomach disorders.
   It is easily digestible and is recommended for invalids and   especially in fevers, diabetes and after long fasts. Being a rich source of   vitamin A, it is a dependable preventive against eye troubles. It contains   other minerals like iron, calcium, sulphur and potassium also.
*As Medicine:*


A glass of fresh tomato        juice taken daily cleanses the system and prevents hardening of the        arteries. 
Tomato juice keeps the blood        stream alkaline and thus maintains high resistance to disease. 
Being a rich source of        vitamin A, it is  dependable preventive against eye troubles. 
Half-ripe tomatoes are very        useful in hot summer months as they prevent sunstroke or heat stroke. 
 *TURNIP*
   Turnips are very rich in vitamins A, B and C. They are very   useful in cases of rapid pulse, physical weakness, tender joints, stammering,   catarrh, poor appetite and digestive disturbances.
   Turnip leaves contain more calcium than any other vegetable.   Cooked as any other leafy green vegetable, it is an excellent food for   growing children.
   Turnip juice has twice the amount of vitamin C as oranges or   tomatoes. Turnips are also good for the elimination of uric acid from the   body, which is good for the overweight persons and for gout sufferers.   Turnips are very high in sulphur and are sometimes gas forming. When fresh   and young, turnips can be used raw in salads.
*As Medicine:*


Turnip juice is especially        good for any mucous and catarrhal conditions. 
Turnip juice mixed with        cabbage or carrot juice, taken daily reduces mucous, helps asthma and        bronchitis and relieves sore throats. 
Turnip packs over the chest        are good for relieving bronchial disorders and packs over the throat are        good for sore throats. 
Turnips leaves are        considered good for controlling calcium in the body, as are all other        greens. They have been used successfully to combat diseases caused by        lack of calcium in the body. 
If you have arthritis and        need to omit oranges and tomatoes from your diet, use turnips to provide        yourself with a source rich in the vitamin C you need. 
Turnips are good for the        elimination of uric acid and kidney stones derived from uric acid. 
Boiled turnip taken once a        week reduces the blood cholesterol. 
To cure constipation,        steamed turnip with lemon juice and salt should be eaten daily.

 *FRUITS*
*APPLE *
   Apples are an alkaline food. They are an eliminative food,   and contain pectin, which has the ability to take up excess water in the   intestines and make a soft bulk that acts as a mild, non-irritating   stimulant. This stimulant helps the peristaltic movement and aids in natural   bowel elimination.
   Though the iron content of the apple is not high, it has a   property that helps the body absorb the iron from other foods.
   Apples contain 50 percent more vitamin A than oranges. This   vitamin helps ward off colds and other infections and promotes growth.
   It also keeps the eyes in good condition, and prevents night   blindness.
   Apples are rich in vitamin C, which is a body normalizer and   is essential in keeping bones and teeth sound. The vitamin that is so   important in maintaining nerve health, vitamin B is also found in apples.
   Apple juice is good for the gall bladder and is known for   its cleansing and healing effects on internal inflammation. Apples can lower   blood cholesterol, aid liver function, rid the body of toxins and lessen the   effects of X-rays.
   The fruit is best taken raw or cooked (steamed)
*As Medicine:*


Apples are considered        valuable as anti-scorbutic fruits. Regular intake of apples ensures        overall health, especially that of skin, bones and teeth. 
Steamed apples, being rich        in pectin, are useful in diarrhea. 
Apple murabba acts as a        heart stimulant and is also reported to relieve mental strain. 
 *BANANA*
   Banana contains many vitamins and minerals, and a great deal   of fibre. The ripe fruit is a mild laxative. The unripe fruit is very good   for all sorts of stomach and liver troubles, including gastric ulcer. Banana   feeds the natural acidophilius bacteria of the bowel, and its high potassium   content benefits the muscular system. Its energy content makes it a very   advantageous and filling staple, though poorer in proteins as compared to   cereasls. The banana is a fair source of B vitamins, calcium and phosphorus.
   Ripe  bananas can augment the diets of small children   and convalescents with much beneficial effect. They are very easily digested   and the nutrients are absorbed well. Mashed banana with milk and sugar is an   excellent supplementary or weaning food for children. Because of their high   energy content, bananas are also used in the diets of children being treated   for severe malnutrition. An interesting thing about banana is that it is good   both for constipation as well as diarrhea and dysentery.
*As Medicine:*


An ounce of the ripe fruit        mixed with tamarind and salt is an excellent remedy in early cases of        diarrhea and dysentery. 
Constipation, general        weakness and intestinal ulcers: Regular intake of ripe banana. 
Indigestion: Take a ripe        banana along with a cup of milk at bedtime. 
Piles: Boil a mashed ripe        banana in 1 teacup milk and take twice or thrice a day. 
Cough: Mix ¼ tsp black        pepper powder with a mashed ripe banana and eat twice or thrice a day. 
TB: Mash a ripe banana along        with ½ cup curd, 1 tsp honey and 1 teacup coconut water and take twice a        day. 
Jaundice and typhoid: Mash a        ripe banana along with 1 tbsp honey and eat twice a day for a few days. 
 *DATE*
   The natural sugar contained in the date is much better than   highly refined white sugar. The fruit is very good for cough and cold,   asthma, laryngitis, chest complaints, fevers, dysentery and liver complaints.   Taking dates with milk early in the morning during winter months is found to   be a good tonic. Dates can be eaten with milk for ulcers of the stomach. The   date water can be used with milk for children who have sensitive stomachs, as   it helps digest the milk.
   The fibre of cellulose of the date is very soft and does not   irritate the stomach. Dates are heat producing, and give energy to people who   engage in physical exercise and hard work. They are als9o a good source of   copper, which is a diet essential, even though it is needed by the body only   in small amounts.
*As Medicine:*


Dates are demulcent,        expectorant and laxative and are used in respiratory and digestive        disorders. 
Dates are also reported to        be effective in cases of memory disturbance. 
Dried dates soaked in milk        are highly nutritious and give energy and vitality. 
 
*FIG*
   Fig juice is good for destroying intestinal parasites. It   has a definite laxative effect and a high alkalinity. The laxative effect is   due to the bulk of seeds and fibre combined with mucin and pectin present in   the juice. A decoction of dried figs is an excellent mouthwash for sore   throat and aphthous complaints of the mouth. They are best raw and fresh. They   are a high calcium food, high in carbohydrates, orwhich gets converted into   energy very quickly. They are known to have some anti-cancer properties.
*As Medicine:*


Anaemia: Soak 2 or 3 dried        figs overnight in 1 teacup water. Eat them along with milk the next        morning, and continue for a month. 
Diabetes: Eat 1 tsp seeds of        the fig, separated from the pulp, along with 1 tsp honey every day for a        few weeks. 
Inflammation of spleen: Eat        2 or 3 figs along with 1 teacup curd twice a day for a few weeks. 
Constipation: Take 2 or 3        figs after each meal. 
Kidney and / or bladder        stones :Consume 1 teacup juice of fresh figs frequently. Boil 2 small        fig pieces in 1 teacup water . Take 2 to 3 times for a few weeks. 
Boils, small tumours: Roast        a fresh fig and cut into half. Make a poultice and apply. 
Early stages of Chickenpox:        Include figs in your diet every day. 
Dry cough, liver problem and        physical weakness: Soak 2 or 3 dried figs overnight in 1 teacup water.        Eat them along with 1 tbsp honey the next morning Continue for a month. 
 *GRAPEFRUIT*
   Grapefruit is rich in vitamins C and B. It is low in   calories, which makes it good for a weight reducing diet. There is less sugar   in grapefruit than in oranges.
   Grapefruit is very rich in citric acid, potassium and   calcium, making it good for general weakness. When taken at bedtime,   grapefruit is conductive to a sound sleep. A drink of grapefruit juice first   thing in the morning helps prevent constipation. It is also an excellent aid   in reducing fevers from colds and flu, and seldom causes allergic reactions.   The sour taste of grapefruit increases the flow of digestive juices in the   stomach. Grapefruit served at the beginning of a meal stimulates the appetite   and helps in digestion.
*As Medicine:*


For constipation, drink half        a glass of grapefruit juice with a pinch of salt, first thing in the        morning, on an empty stomach. 
For sleeplessness, take a        glass of grapefruit juice with a teaspoonful of sugar, at bedtime. 
For loss of appetite and        taste, take half a glass of grapefruit juice with a pinch of black salt,        before meals. 
 *GUAVA*
   Fresh guavas are rich in vitamins A, B and C. Guava, other   than being a naturally excellent source of vitamin C ( it is the richest   source of vitamin C after Amla), is also a good laxative. The high fibre   content of guava helps in the control of blood suga5r and cholesterol levels,   apart from relieving cough and related chest problems. Because of its high   vitamin C content, it is also good for bleeding gums and joint pains. It also   gives the skin a healthy glow. It increases the bogy’s resistance to disease.   (This is perhaps nature’s way of helping us to combat coughs and colds in   this weather!)
*As Medicine:*


The fruit is astringent in        action and is good (after scooping out the seeds) for diarrhea and dysentery.        
Fully ripe fruit, regularly        taken cooked as a vegetable, gets rid of obstinate constipation. 
Regular intake of guava        ensures the building up of body’s resistance against cough and cold; and        also makes the skin glow. 
 *LIME*
   Lime contains vitamins A, b and C. It also contains various   other minerals and acids. The fruit juice is an efficacious remedy in scurvy,   anemia, intestinal disorders, cough and cold, gastric troubles, constipation,   fevers, typhoid and high blood pressure.
   Limes are good arthritis because they have a high vitamin C   content, which dissolves the salts that form in the arthritic joints. They   are especially good for anyone with acidity, because they are one of the most   alkalinizing foods. A drink of limejuice and whey is a wonderful coolant for   the brain and nervous system. Limes can be used to treat brain fever, or   someone who is mentally ill. Limes make a wonderful sedative.
*As Medicine:*


Swelling and pain in legs /        hands: Mix equal quantities of castor oil and limejuice. Massage the affected        area with this mixture. 
Diabetes: Mix 2 tsp        limejuice in 4 tsp amla juice and tsp honey. Take every morning on an        empty stomach. 
To prevent constipation:        Take limejuice mixed with warm water at daybreak. 
Feverishness, nausea etc:        Mix equal quantities of fresh limejuice in tender coconut water and        drink. 
Bad breath, mouth ulcers:        Drink lime juice in warm water after frequent gargling. Repeat. 
Black spots, blemishes,        pimples: Apply fresh limejuice on the affected areas before going to        bed. Wash them warm water next morning. 
Dehydration: Add salt and        sugar to lime juice, mix well and drink. 
Dizziness, stomach distress,        nausea, indigestion: Frequent intake of lime juice is recommended. 
 *MANGO*
   The unripe fruit is acidic and astringent. The ripe fruit is   antiscorbutic, diuretic, laxative, invigorating, fattening, and astringent.   Sun dried slices of the unripe fruit are very useful in scurvy.
   The smoke of the burning leaves is supposed to cure hiccups   and some throat troubles and the kernel is effective against diarrhea and   asthma. Baked and sugared pulp is given to patients of cholera and plague.   The bark is a source of resins and gum. The gum and the resinous substance   exuded by the stem-end of the harvested fruit are mixed with limejuice and   given in cases of scabies and cutaneous affilictions.
   Few fruits contain as much vitamin A as the mangoes, in   addition to having a high content of vitamin C.
*As Medicine:*


Spleen enlargement: Add 1        tsp honey to a teacup of ripe mango pulp. Take thrice a day. 
Indigestion and liver        trouble: Suck a ripe mango and top it with a glass of milk. 
Baldness: Rub on the scalp 1        tbsp oil in which raw mangoes have been preserved for over one year. 
General weakness: Sprinkle        the following on a platter of mango slices. 1 tsp honey, a pinch of        saffron, cardamom and rose water. Take twice daily. 
Heat exhaustion, heat        stroke: Cook an unripe fruit in hot ashes. Extract the pulp and mix with        water and 1 tbsp sugar, and take. 
Prickly heat: Boil 2 raw        mangoes in 2 teacups water. Cool. Squeeze out the pulp. Add salt or        sugar or both to taste. Drink at least once a day. 
 *MELONS*
   Watermelon is a large fruit, achieving a diameter of 20   inches at times. The dark-green rind covers a soft, spongy and fleshy inner   portion. The pulp is usually reddish-pink with black seeds embedded in it.   The watermelon is best consumed in the form of squashes, juice or just as   slices. Being a fair source of sodium and potassium it helps to relieve   muscular fatigue. The inner portion of the watermelon seeds can be eaten   roasted or fried. These seeds contain 34% protein and 52% oil.
   Melons give an excellent supply of distilled water that   contains the finest mineral elements possible. Melons, with their root   system, pick up water from deep, in-ground reserves, and bring it to our   tables in a delicious fruit substance. Melons are excellent for rejuvenation,   aiding elimination and alkalinizing the body.
*As Medicine:*


They are wonderful diuretic        agents. They are of great value in disease of the heart, kidneys and        diabetes. 
Because of their high water        content, they have a high satiety value and hence are useful in weight        reduction diets. 
 *ORANGE*
   Oranges contain   high amounts of vitamin C and A. Sweet orange juice acts as a mild laxative   and is very effective during cough and cold, fevers, general debility,   dimness of vision, anaemia, lassitude, constipation, scurvy, and headache. It   cures vomiting and checks carsickness. It is very useful in low blood   pressure.
   It is an excellent food for children as a supplement for   those who must drink milk because it seems to help in the retention of   calcium in the body. Ripe oranges contain as much as ten percent fruit sugar,   which can be immediately assimilated by the body.
*As Medicine:*


Fever: Orange is an excellent food in all        types of fever when the digestive power of the body is seriously        disturbed. Orange juice is the most ideal liquid food in fevers like        typhoid, T.B. and measles. It gives energy, increases urinary output and        promotes body resistance against infections, thereby helping to recover        fast. 
Dyspepsia: Orange is a good remedy for        chronic dyspepsia. It stimulates the flow of digestive juices thereby        improving digestion and increasing appetite. It also creates suitable        conditions for the development of friendly bacteria in the intestines. 
Bones and Teeth: As it is a        good source of Vitamin C, it works well in the diseases of the bones and        teeth. Giving large amounts of orange juice can cure pyorrhea and dental        caries. Regular intake of oranges also helps in prevention of arthritis.        
Heart Disease: Orange juice sweetened with honey,        is highly useful in heart diseases. 
Acne: The orange peel is        valuable in the treatment of pimples and acne. The peel, pounded well        with water, should be applied on the affected areas. 
 *PAPAYA*
   The chymopapain contained in papaya softens tight muscles   and is the reason it is main ingredient in meat tenderizers. The fruit   contains vitamins A, B and C. It is a tonic, laxative, digestive, and   rejuvenate. Ripe fruit is very useful in digestive disorders and if taken   regularly, it cures all sorts of stomach troubles. The unripe fruit is also   prescribed in stomach troubles, jaundice, gastritis and liver disorder. The   ripe fruit should be eaten regularly for habitual constipation and chronic   diarrhea.
*As Medicine:*


The juice is applied on        corns, warts, pimples, horny excretions of the skin and other skin        diseases. 
Anaemia, constipation,        eye-diseases and intestinal worms: eat papayas frequently. 
Liver and spleen        inflammation: Take papaya daily with 1 tsp of honey. 
Dead, flaky skin on face:        Take a ripe papaya slice and mash the pulp. Use it as a face pack        overnight. 
 *PINEAPPLE*
   The fruit contains vitamin C, iron and other minerals. It   acts as an effective laxative. It is good for constipation and poor digestion.   The pineapple helps to digest proteins. It is a tonic and rejuvenate. Juice   of the unripe fruit causes uterine contractions and should not be given to a   pregnant woman. Juice of the ripe fruit cures gastric irritability in fever   and is very helpful in jaundice. High in vitamin C the pineapple is   considered to be a protective fruit.
*As Medicine:*


Fresh pineapple juice        contains an enzyme, which aids in digestion. 
The fruit is also        antihelminthic in nature, that is, it helps in getting rid of intestinal        worms. 
Juice from unripe fruits        acts as a strong purgative, useful in constipation. 
Pineapple pieces eaten fresh        with salt and pepper help to get rid of indigestion. 
To get rid of kidney stones,        pineapple juice should be taken every morning for a month. 
 *POMEGRANATE*
   Nutritionally, pomegranate is rich in energy only, providing   90 calories per 100 gram. It is also rich in tannin, which acts as an   astringent in the intestines and precipitates food proteins. It is advised in   diarrhea, though there is no evidence of its efficiency in improving this   condition. The juice is one of the best for bladder disorders and has a   slight purgative effect. For elderly people it is wonderful kidney and   bladder tonic.
*As Medicine:*


Ripe fruit juice is good in        typhoid fever, gastric and asthmatic fevers. 
The fruit juice is highly        effective in reducing high blood pressure. 
The fruit juice with honey        is an age-old remedy for loss of memory. 
Anaemia: Dissolve ¼ tsp        cinnamon and 2 tsp honey in 1 cup pomegranate juice and drink. 
Asthma, cough: Mix juice of        fresh ginger, pomegranate and honey in equal quantities. Take 1 tbsp of        this mixture once or twice a day.

 *ASAFOETIDA   (Hing)*
   It is a very useful remedy for relieving spasms and   indigestion, flatulent colic, cholera and whooping cough. It is a stimulant   for respiratory and nervous systems and is very effective in pneumonia and   bronchitis in children. It is applied externally on the stomach to stimulate   the intestines, even its enema is recommended in intestinal fluctuations.   Hing is also known to have some sedative properties and its possible use in   heart diseases has been suggested.
*As Medicine:*


Diabetes: Mix ¼ tsp hing        powder in 2 tsp bitter gourd juice. Take twice a day. 
Indigestion: Mix ¼ tsp hing        powder with a ripe banana and eat. 
Stomachache: Dissolve 1 tsp        hing in 1 teacup hot water. Drench a cloth pad and foment the abdominal        region. 
Kidney-problems: Mix ¼ tsp        hing in 2tsp fresh ginger juice. Add a pinch of salt and sip. 
Toothache: Heat ½ tsp in        2tsp lemon juice. Soak a piece of cotton in this solution and place it        in the tooth cavity. 
 *CUMIN   (Jeera)*
   The seeds contains between 2.5 and 4.5 percent essential   oils, the principal component of which is cumaldehyde. The oil is used in   perfumery, for flavouring a variety of liquors, and used for medicinal   purposes.
*As Medicine:*


Diabetes: Take ½ tsp of        crushed  jeera with water twice daily. 
Constipation, indigestion:        Add equal quantities of jeera, black pepper dried ginger and dried curry        leaves and powder them together. Add a little salt to taste. Add this        mixture to hot ghee and eat with steamed rice. 
Gas, nausea: Mix equal        quantities of jeera, black pepper and ginger. Make an infusion by        boiling it in some water. Drink thrice a day for a few days. 
Heaviness in stomach,        indigestion: Mix ¼ tsp each powdered jeera and black pepper in a glass        of buttermilk. Drink two or three times a day for 2-3 days. 
Fatigue: Mix ½ tsp each        jeera, coriander seeds, black pepper and tuvar dal. Boil in water and        drink with salt to taste. 
Insomnia: Mix 1 tsp powder        of roasted jeera with a mashed ripe banana. Eat after dinner regularly. 
 *CARDAMOM   (Ilaichi)*
   Cardamom (ilaichi) is used chiefly for relieving flatulence   or feeling of dyspepsia, i.e. to promote digestion. It is administered with   purgatives and as a flavoring agent. Powdered  with cloves and ginger,   it is good in digestion. In ancient times, the dried seeds were used in   asthma, bronchitis, piles, diseases of the bladder, headache, earache and   toothache, as a breath freshener and energy booster.
*As Medicine:*


Dyspepsia, nausea and loss        of taste: Make a decoction of mint leaves and powdered cardamom seeds        and drink. 
Indigestion : Make a fine        powder of 1 tsp each cardamom seeds and saunf. Take ¼ tsp with water,        twice daily, after meals. 
Bad breath of halitosis:        Make an infusion of 1 tsp each cardamom, cinnamon and bay leaves in 1        teacup water. Drink it. 
Ho{censored}ness, pharyngitis and        sore throat : Boil 1 tsp each cinnamon and cardamom in a glass of water.        Filter and use as a gargle when warm. 
Cough and cold: Mix seeds of        cardamom along with 1 tbsp honey. Eat every day. 
Phlegmatic (with mucous)        cough: Pour 1 teacup boiling water over ½ tsp each ginger powder, clove        powder and cinnamon powder. Filter. Sweeten with 1 tsp honey and drink. 
Diarrhoea, dysentery and        exhaustion: Boil ½ tsp powdered seeds as a week tea and drink. 
 *CLOVE   (Laung)*
    Clove (laung), which are the dried flower buds of the   tree, are strongly aromatic, stimulant, and carminative. They are useful in   flatulence and indigestion and stop nausea and vomiting. Clove oil is used as   antiseptic and preservative. Taken internally, it is carminative and   antispasmodic.
              Cloves   were used as a breath sweetener, a comforter for heart, liver, stomach and   bowels; a remedy for nausea, colic, flatulence, toothache, and diarrhea; a   preventive for paralysis of the tongue; inflammation of the gums and   loosening of the teeth. Rose water flavored with cloves is a  favorite   eyewash. It is agood anesthetic for toothaches, a digestive aid and kills intestinal   parasites.
*As Medicine:*


Muscular cramps: Apply clove        oil on the affected areas. 
Cholera: Drink a decoction        of cloves regularly. 
Nausea: Chew a clove. 
Gum ailments, teeth        ailments: Powder of roasted cloves is mixed in 1 teacup lukewarm water and        used for gargling frequently. 
Headache: Make a smooth        paste of cloves water and salt. Apply on the temples (sides) 
Heaviness in head due to        cough and cold: Grind 2 to 3 cloves into a fine paste along with ½ tsp        dried ginger and apply on nose and forehead. 
Toothache: Soak a piece of        cotton wool in few drops of clove oil. Press on the affected tooth.        Crush a clove and put it on the affected tooth. 
Throat irritation due to        coughing: Chew 1 or 2 cloves. 
Bronchial afflictions: Boil        6 to 8 cloves in 1 cup water. A teaspoon of this decoction to be taken        with honey frequently. 
 *CINNAMON   (Dalchini)*
   Cinnamon (dalchini) oil is used mostly as flavoring in   medicine. The bark of the stem and the oil obtained from it are useful as   antiseptics, astringents and carminatives; the oil obtained from the leaves   is used as a flavouring agent and for local application on certain rheumatic   pains.It is commonly used as a condiment. It cures gastric debility and   flatulence; and also has the property of destroying certain germs and fungi.
*As Medicine:*


Diarrhoea: Combine 1 tsp        each powdered ginger, cumin and cinnamon with honey and make into a        thick paste. Take 1 tsp thrice daily. 
Bad breath: Boil 1 tsp        cinnamon in 1 teacup water. Cool. Use frequently as a mouthwash. 
Loss of taste sensitivity in        the tongue: Rub on the tongue a mixture of finely powdered cinnamon and        honey and allow it to remain for sometime. 
Headache, caused by exposure        to cold air: Mix 1 tsp finely ground cinnamon in 1 tsp water and apply        on the affected parts. 
Cough: prepare a tea with ½        tsp ginger, ¼ tsp cinnamon and 1 clove per cup of water. Sweeten with 1        tsp honey and drink. 
Acne, blackheads and        pimples: Mix finely ground cinnamon powder in 1 tsp lime juice in         and apply on affected areas frequently. 
To improve the complexion:        Add a pinch of cinnamon powder to ½ tsp honey and apply on the face. Let        it dry then wash it with water. 
To improve memory: Take a        mixture of 1 tsp honey and a pinch of finely powdered cinnamon every        night regularly. 
Sleeplessness: boil ½ tsp        cinnamon in 1 teacup water for 5 minutes, strain and sweeten with honey.        Take at bedtime. 
 *TAMARIND   (Imli)*
   Tamarind or imli contains vitamin C, iron and other   minerals. It is a tonic and rejuvenative very useful in preventing and curing   scurvy. The pulp of the ripe fruit is used in acute constipation and liver   disorders like jaundice. Tamarind pulp has laxative properties; its infusion   in water is a very refreshing, carminative drink; it is useful in fevers.   Good for acute bronchitis, laryngits, and whooping cough.
*As Medicine:*


Blood clot/ swelling due to        injuries: After removing the seeds an dfibre, mix the pulp (3tbsp) with        1 tsp salt and ½ cup water. Mix thoroughly and heat the mixture in a        container. When bearably hot, apply on the affected areas. Wash with        water the next day and repeat for 3 days. 
Indigestion, loss of        appetite, tastelessness: rasam, a soup of tomato with tamarind pulp,        cumin, coriander seeds, black pepper, curry leaves, ginger and garlic,        either drunk straight or with plain, steamed rice. 
Fevers: Make an infusion of        1 tsp fruit pulp in 1 cup water and drink. 
Sore throat: Dilute the pulp        with warm water and gargle. 
 *HOLY   BASIL (Tulsi)*
   The leaves and seeds of the plant are medicinal. They are   used as a disinfectant, an immune stimulant, for intestinal parasites, for   the stomach, lungs, spleen, and large intestines.
   The juice or infusion of the leaves is useful in bronchitis,   cataract and digestive complaints; is applied locally on ringworm and other   skin diseases; is dropped in ears to relieve earache. A decoction of leaves   is used to cure common colds. Seeds are useful in complaints of urinary   system. Decoction of root is given in malarial fever to bring about sweating.
*As Medicine:*


Liver Problems: Clean 10-15        leaves with hot water and eat every morning. Wash it down with a glass        of hot water. 
Colic: grind 1 tbsp tulsi        leaves in water to make a fine paste and apply around the navel and on        the abdomen. 
Digestion problems,        dysentery, gastro-enteritis and gas: A decoction of 15-20 tulsi leaves        to be taken along with a pinch of rock salt. 
Fevers of unknown origin:        Boil 1 tbsp leaves with 1 tsp powdered cardamom in 2 teacups water. Take        1 cup of this decoction with milk and sugar to taste, 2 or 3 times a        day. 
Cold and cough: Tulsi leaves        (15-20) to be frequently chewed with jaggery. 
Prevention of cold: 10        leaves boiled in 1 teacup milk. This is a recommended nutritive        supplement for children. 
Ringworm:  Grind finely        a bunch of leaves and apply on the cleaned affected area. 
Cardiac pain, cold,        influenza, low blood pressure, pain in ribs, skin, diseases, worms,        urinary diseases: Juice of leaves (10-15) mixed with 1 tsp honey to be        taken daily in the morning. 
 *TURMERIC   (Haldi)*
   Tumeric or haldi is a root from the ginger family. It is an   ideal disinfectant and an internal antiseptic. It arrests cholesterol   problems, eliminates toxins and cools down the digestive and circulatory   systems.
*As Medicine:*


Muscle strain: Heat ginger        paste with turmeric paste (1:1) and apply. Intestinal worms: Take ¼ tsp        turmeric along with a glass of hot water 2 or 3 times daily. 
Common cold and blocked        nose: Add 1 tbsp turmeric powder to boiling water. Inhale the vapours. 
Dry cough and sore throat:        Drink a pinch of turmeric powder in a cup of hot milk at bedtime. 
Common cold: Mix 1 tsp        turmeric powder along with ¼ tsp ajwain powder in 3 teacups hot water.        Allow to cool. Take 1 tsp of this decoction along with 1 tsp honey twice        daily for a few days. 
Acne, wounds, boils,        tropical skin diseases: Make a paste of equal quantities of turmeric and        sandalwood powder in water and apply. Cracks in the soles, itching, skin        infection: Finely grind equal quantities of turmeric and neem leaves and        apply on the affected areas. 
 *CURRY   LEAVES (Methi Neem)*
   Curry leaves popularly known as methi Neem are a must in the   south-Indian cuisine. These leaves increase the appetite, eliminate body heat   and generally strengthen the body.
*As Medicine:*


Diabetes due to        hereditary  factors, obesity: eat 10 fresh curry leaves every        morning for 3 to 4 months (Avoid fatty foods, sweets and alcohol) 
Diarrhoea, dysentery and        piles: Mix juice of 15-20 tender leaves with 1 tsp honey and drink. 
Nausea, indigestion and        stomach upset: Make a chutney of a handful of fresh leaves  by        adding 1 tsp tamarind, one fried red chilly and salt to taste. Eat with        food. Extract juice from 15 to 20 curry leaves and mix it with        buttermilk. Take twice or thrice daily. 
Burns: apply curry leaves as        poultices over affected areas. 
 *CORIANDER   (Dhania)*
   Dhania or coriander kills bacteria, fungi and is good on   cuts and wounds to kill microorganisms. Coriander is useful for anyone who   has a battle with gastric ulcers and other symptoms of acidity.
*As Medicine:*


Swellings: Drink coriander        tea (1 tsp coriander seeds steeped in a cup of warm water) 
High cholesterol: Regular        intake of coriander decoction made by boiling 2 tsp dry seed powder in 1        teacup water. 
Diarrhea: 2 to 3 tsp        coriander seeds soaked overnight in water and taken next morning with 1        cup buttermilk. 
Mouth ulcers: Boil 1 tsp        coriander seeds in 2 teacups water till it is reduced to 1 teacup. Add        sugar to taste and drink when lukewarm. Repeat twice or thrice a day. 
Anaemia and kidney problems:        Frequent intake of coriander tea: boil or steep 2 tsp coriander powder        in a glass of water. Add sugar to taste. 
 *FENUGREEK   (Methi)*
   Reduces mucous in sinus and asthmatic conditions. It   lowerers cholesterol. This seeds make excellent tea for intestinal irritation   or as a gargle tea for sore throats. It can also be ground as a poultice for   wounds or inflamed areas.
*As Medicine:*


Cardiac problems: Boil 1 tsp        methi seeds in 1 ¼ cups water. Strain and add 2 tsp honey. Take twice        daily. 
Diabetes: 2 tsp powdered        seeds taken daily with milk. The treatment should continue for at least        a month. 
Hypo-function of liver,        indigestion: Allow the seeds to sprout and eat with breakfast. 
Dysentery: Soak 2 tsp methi        seeds in coconut water or in buttermilk for a few hours. Strain and        drink. 
Pain during urination,        stomachache: Mix ¼ tsp powdered seeds in buttermilk and drink. 
Fever, body odour and mouth        odour: Tea made by boiling 1 tsp methi, to be taken twice or thrice a        day. 
Baldness, falling hair:        grind methi seeds in water and apply on the head. Allow to soak for at        least 40 minutes before washing. Repeat every morning for a month. 
Boils, ulcers and sores:        grind seeds into a paste and apply on the affected parts


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2008)

*Golden-needle-mushroom (Jin-Gen-Gu **金根菇**)*

*Golden-needle-mushroom (Jin-Gen-Gu) successfully kills 95% of cancer cells**
( Taiwan Report)

Research done by Singapore U shows that eating this mushroom can destroy 95% of cancer cells in our body by boosting our immune system. 

Professor Phan Hwai Chong of Yang Ming Research Centre in Taiwan told Reporter that consuming this kind of mushroom, one of the ingredients in the 
mushroom can trigger the multiplication of our healthy 'defensive' cells. By out-numbering the cancer cells, healthy cells help eradicate cancer cells. 

American scientists have since run tests on this particular type of mushroom extract with blood, done outside human body.  Results show that mushroom extract is able to destroy cancer cells. * *
*
*According to Taiwan professor, since healthy 'fighting' cells can be multiplied to tens & thousands of times, it can either be used as drip or just by eating mushroom.

The mushroom is most frequently taken with steam boat.  Cooking time should be less than 3 minutes, or the healing property would greatly diminish. *


----------



## Astroboy (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## spnadmin (Aug 25, 2008)

Pineapple...contains the enzyme Papain which breaks down proteins and aids in their assimilation. Cleanses the colon and aids elimination. Settles the entire digestive track. Sorry, you had this one in the list below -- I just noticed -- but it won't hurt to repeat it.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 25, 2008)

Avocado.... contains polyunsaturated fats making it an excellent alternative to butter, mayonnaise, and other high fat spreads. The avocado is now under intensive study because of its high levels of anti-oxidants. It is suspected of having cancer fighting properties. You can read more about this on the net.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 25, 2008)

Yogurt.....in almost any form, this familiar food is recommended for all vegetarians and pregnant and nursing mothers who are vegetarians. Yogurt is a source of folic acid and other B vitamins that can be deficient in the vegetarian diet. Prolonged deficiencies of the B-complex can contribute to heart disease and yogurt is a readily available source of heart healthy eating. In addition, the microbes in yogurt contribute to improved digestion and better assimilation of food. It is also an excellent tonic for an upset stomach.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 25, 2008)

Turmeric or Haldi - This is the bonanza! Turmeric fights infections.

_A knife__ cut. Blood. Dripping incessantly. Unflustered, the Indian housewife reaches for the closest and safest remedy at hand–Haldi. Bodies responding to seasonal changes with the flu, coughs, and running noses, are immediately administered with honey mixed with turmeric, or turmeric mixed in milk by the homemaker, to soothe and to cure.....
Medicinal use of Turmeric 

_In fact the accumulated folk remedies in the huge Indian medicine chest using turmeric have become so popular worldwide that many unscrupulous individuals have packaged turmeric cures and market them around the world._ Now the Indian government has created a patented database that includes  a large collection of Indian folk remedies so that ancient and traditional knowledge of herbal cures that belongs to the Indian people cannot be so easily accessed to enrich entrepreneurs. 


_


----------

